# Gehäuse für NAS Server



## sirvival (1. April 2007)

Hallo allerseits,

nach langem intensivem Studium des Webs und verschiedener Ausgaben der c't bin ich zu dem Schluss gekommen 
dass ein einfaches 0815 MediaMarkt NAS System nicht meinen Anforderungen seitens der Softwareausstattung
entspricht. 
Deshalb habe ich mich jetzt dazu durchgerungen mir doch meinen eigenen NAS-Server auf Linux-Basis (Openfiler) zu bauen.
Allerdings stellt mich das schon wieder vor die nächsten Probleme.
Ich finde kein vernünftiges Mini ITX Gehäuse in das drei bis vier Platten plus DVD Slimline Laufwerk passen.

Hier noch mal meine Anforderungen:

3 - 4 SATA 3,5" Platten
1 DVD Slimline Laufwerk
Stromversorgung über externes Netzteil
RAID 0,1,5


Hat jemand von Euch sich mit der Thematik schon mal befasst und einen Tipp für mich?


----------



## Raubkopierer (1. April 2007)

Auch wenn ich keine Ahnung von Mini ITX hab geb ich hier mal meinen unquallifizierten Senf dazu: Ich hab bei Google mal etwas gesucht und folgenden Shop gefunden, vllt ist da was für dich dabei:

Link


----------



## sirvival (1. April 2007)

Hey Raubkopierer,

danke erstmal für deine Antwort. Du wirst es kaum glauben ich habe schon alles durchsucht.
Alle Shops, verschiedene Suchmaschinen, (Online) Magazine ....

Das einzige was mir halbwegs zusagt ist das Intel SS4000-E.

Aber wie gesagt das liebste wäre mir wenn ich mir selbst was zusammen schrauben könnte
und volle Kontrolle über das installierte Betriebssystem hätte.


----------



## Raubkopierer (1. April 2007)

Glaub ich dir schon... aber wieso schraubst du nicht einfach selbst was zusammen?
Nen paar Alu-Platten ausm Baumarkt, Werzeug und los gehts? dazu eben Hardware nebst Netzteil usw? Das ganze will natürlich durchdacht sein (wo kommt welche Führungsschiene hin etc.) aber sollte ja machbar sein oder?


----------



## sirvival (1. April 2007)

Ich habe die "Befürchtung" dass es darauf hin hinaus läuft. Aber da werde ich mir Gedanken machen.


----------

